# Fighter Jets Over Cebu Area



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

During the past few day I've noticed low flying fighter jets over the Lapu Lapu City area. I don't know the first thing about jet fighters, but if someone put a gun to my head I might say that they look somewhat like an F18, but based upon my limited knowledge they could also just as easily be SU 30s for all I know.

I usually notice one plane coming out of the northeast headed straight towards the southwest flying at about 2,000 feet or so, at a relatively low speed. However, this afternoon when I watched the path of the aircraft making its way from northeast to southwest, I noticed a second fighter jet flying at a right angle to the first jet. I guess that they must be executing some sort of grid pattern patrol over my area for some reason? 

I'm just wondering if anyone else observed anything similar in other parts of the PI? I'm also wondering if these jets are coming from that new airfield that has been built in the South China Sea, or if they are coming from a friendly aircraft carrier somewhere beyond the horizon? I'm pretty sure that these jets aren't from the Philippine Air-Force, and the local news media isn't alway that hot on keeping everyone up to date. Is this something to be worried about?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

They may have been the PAF FA-50s out of Clark. http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/883190/afp-final-batch-of-fa-50-fighter-jets-delivered-by-may


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> They may have been the PAF FA-50s out of Clark. AFP: Final batch of FA-50 fighter jets delivered by May | Inquirer News


That's probably what it was. I guess I was a little bit jumpy and imagined that I saw twin stabilizers on the rear of the fighters I saw. I'm almost embarrassed to admit it, but for a while I was thinking that someone was doing practice runs on the main runway at the international airport near my house. My first thought was, who'd stop them? Anyway, I like the idea of Korean FA-50s much better.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

We live about 7km from Clark/Angeles but I've noticed nothing like that all day or even in the last several days.
Big jets here go almost unnoticed but fighters are loud so I most likely would have seen or heard them. Could be US Navy has a carrier close by and flying visual sorties in your area.

Jet Lag


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I think the entire PAF only has 8-10 or so if these planes currently in inventory, with the final batch (12 in total) due from S. Korea by the end of the year. I would imagine a few are down at any given time for maintenance as well so if they are flying over Cebu, there's a reason for it...

Can't imagine foreign fighter jets doing a grid-search over Philippine territory without the approval and assistance of the Philippine government, especially Chinese fighters flying in from the new island-base(s) just off shore... Can't think of anything that would piss off Duterte more than a foreign power pulling a stunt like that...

Philippine Air Force: Official Website


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> They may have been the PAF FA-50s out of Clark. AFP: Final batch of FA-50 fighter jets delivered by May | Inquirer News


One of these flew ~ 100-200 feet right over my head when I was at Clark earlier this year. Impressive sound  I heard them around for a while so I think they were doing touch and go's.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Those planes you saw might have been American aircraft after all. PRRD asked for and has received US military assistance to end the siege in Marawi once and for all... 



> The spokesperson gave no details of the US involvement. A US P3 Orion surveillance plane was seen flying over the town on Friday, but there has been no evidence that the United States has put troops on the ground there.


American forces join Philippine troops to end Marawi siege


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

BGCExpat said:


> Those planes you saw might have been American aircraft after all. PRRD asked for and has received US military assistance to end the siege in Marawi once and for all...
> 
> 
> 
> American forces join Philippine troops to end Marawi siege


Those troops are with the US Army Special Forces Command. No aircraft except the P3 is involved. No fighter aircraft from the US are involved. Troops can only advise the PAF, unlawful for them to engage in any battles.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ram1957 said:


> Those troops are with the US Army Special Forces Command. No aircraft except the P3 is involved. No fighter aircraft from the US are involved. Troops can only advise the PAF, unlawful for them to engage in any battles.


US aircraft in Philippines in battle against ISIS


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> One of these flew ~ 100-200 feet right over my head when I was at Clark earlier this year. Impressive sound  I heard them around for a while so I think they were doing touch and go's.


They were around for the 21st (and last) Clark Hot Air Balloon Fiesta at the beginning of February.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

On a related note, PAF has a big display a SM Clark, part of Independence Day. I was impressed in that it was well done and professional. Lots of fun for kids! Here are some pictures.

My daughter in uniform:
https://ibb.co/hthixk

Checking out the jet!
https://ibb.co/nf7Yxk

Wife and kids in some kind of single engine trainer
https://ibb.co/iEefck

Model FA 50
https://ibb.co/dUwFA5


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool photos for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> Wife and kids in some kind of single engine trainer
> https://ibb.co/iEefck


Kinda looks like the "Tweety Bird" the USAF used for basic jet training back in the 70s & 80s. Think it was T33 or T34, don't really remember. During the early 80s, my son wanted to be a fighter pilot. He got his civilian Pilots License in Tuscon and since at that time I owned 2 planes (cherokee & ercoupe) I loaned him one to build hours in so when he actually enlisted he would be able to transition directly to the "Tweety Bird" and wouldn't have to go to basic ground school and basic flight training. The Air Force actually had all his measurements as he was accepted to do the training. As fate would have it, he met a small accident while tuning his VW car and cut off his little finger. That scuttled the whole thing for the Air Force as the control sticks have built-in numerous switches and require all appendages to operate. Big downer for him but he eventually got over it and now does IT work in Calif.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

A few days ago I happen to notice a young lady at Ayala Mall wearing a South Korean Air Force uniform. So I'm guessing that there must be other South Korean personnel in area as well, and most likely they are responsible for the fighters I've observed on and off during the past few weeks. Anyway, for a while I was worried that they might be hostile fighters coming from the new airstrip that has been built out in the South China Sea. Glad to see that does not appear to be the case.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> A few days ago I happen to notice a young lady at Ayala Mall wearing a South Korean Air Force uniform. So I'm guessing that there must be other South Korean personnel in area as well, and most likely they are responsible for the fighters I've observed on and off during the past few weeks. Anyway, for a while I was worried that they might be hostile fighters coming from the new airstrip that has been built out in the South China Sea. Glad to see that does not appear to be the case.


We sometimes get Korean military here in Subiic, wearing white dress uniforms. I've always assumed they were Navy. When they are out and about in the mall they are immaculately dressed in full uniform.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> We sometimes get Korean military here in Subiic, wearing white dress uniforms. I've always assumed they were Navy. When they are out and about in the mall they are immaculately dressed in full uniform.


This woman was wearing what appeared to be some sort of utility uniform similar to a pair of tan coveralls (flight suit?). She had the South Korean flag on one of her shoulders and also a bunch of other rank and insignia which I didn't recognize. I've seen military personnel from other countries here in the past, and they've usually been in dress uniform, which is why I was surprised to see her walking around in the uniform she had on. Anyway, she was a real cutie pie, if I were fifteen years younger, and she was fifteen years older, then her boyfriend could really beat the dog snot out of me.


----------

